# Plants from the store are connected at the roots



## dolphinsrok (Feb 28, 2008)

Greetings, I just purchased some new plants, Anubias nana and Green Myrio and green cabombas. Some of them are attached at the bottom and I completely forgot to ask the lfs if I should keep them tied at the bottom before I plant them or cut the ties off. Some have like a rubberband and others have some sort of ties.


----------



## john_ny (Feb 1, 2008)

Cut the ties/rubberbands off.


----------



## Kogo (Mar 14, 2008)

i like to cut the bottom tips of stem plants and remove a few of the bottom leaves before planting in groups of 5 stems in each spot. The lead bands or rubber bands should be removed before planting to avoid them strangling the plants as they grow.

as for Anubis, they do best when attached to driftwood or rocks. The roots are really more like an extended rhizome and need to be in the water column. plus they look really cool when attached to something.

Good Luck!


----------

